# Class Reunions



## Jack Straw (Jun 3, 2012)

My wife and I received invitations to our class reunion. We have very little desire to go. Do any of you go to reunions? Was is worth it?


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 3, 2012)

I had no desire to go to any of mine.

However, when the 20th rolled around, a couple of my friends who I hadn't seen in awhile contacted me about going. We figured if it sucked we would leave and go to a bar.

We had a blast! No one bragged about how much money they make or what kind of car they drive. Everyone was really down to earth. There were so many people I could not even recognize. Funny how people age so differently.

Funny thang: The night of the reunion, Mr Gamma and I left the house without taking the keys...He thought I had them and I thought he had them. We ended up breaking into our house to get them which was not easy: its like Fort Friggin Knox here. (We now have a key hidden.)
I was all pi$$ed off cause I had to crawl through this tiny tiny window in my new dress.
We got there late and all my friends were at the bar. I walked right over and said "I need an eff'n drink!"
They said..."Boy you haven't changed!


My 25th is this year, don't know if we are even having one yet. We may go but only if the same friends are meeting us there again.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jun 3, 2012)

My 30th is this year...Haven't gone to one yet, I still see the people I want to see from high school so I have no desire to see the rest of them.  I will look at the pictures on Facebook!


----------



## nate379 (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow you guys are old 
Was my 10th last year, I didn't go.  Not sure they even had anything.


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 3, 2012)

I moved around so much as a kid, no real long lasting friendships developed, so no, we don't go. Way too many things to do other than that.
My wife stays in touch with a couple friends from back in the day, though.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 3, 2012)

I was in Dallas on a business trip and on Friday I was coming home. I realized that my 30th was going to take place that weekend 100 miles away so I rented a car and went. Interesting time and had fun. But that was plenty. No interest in doing it again. First time back in that town in 30 years. And the last time.


----------



## webbie (Jun 3, 2012)

I went to a couple - I think the 20th and 30th.
We had a good time!

The 20th was funny because all the gals looked great, but the guys were balding with pot bellies!


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 3, 2012)

nate379 said:


> Wow you guys are old
> .


----------



## webbie (Jun 3, 2012)

We won the "longest married" at our 30th.....
Some had gotten married before us, but they were divorced....

We got a nice history book about something or another (our community or school) and gave it away.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 3, 2012)

I got "Most Changed", didn't ask but I kinda think they all thought I would be in prison now, and "Traveled The Farthest". Didn't tell them about the business trip.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 3, 2012)

We did not have polls at our reunion.

Funny thing: one of the things I got nominated for senior year was "Best Dressed"...
and I bought all my clothes at the Salvation Army..
My best friend had nothing but the best of designer clothing and was pi$$ed off....


----------



## Dix (Jun 3, 2012)

I went to the 35th last summer. Had a really good time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alot of hugs, kisses, and catching up. I didn't think I'd enjoy it, but I did !

Heck, you can always leave


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jun 3, 2012)

I've not been, but the facebook group for planning the last one was a reunion of sorts.    I had wanted to go last year, but didn't make it.


----------



## DAKSY (Jun 3, 2012)

I enjoy the reunions & have made all of mine...I was even on the committee for our 40th in 2010, & we had it at a clam steam place early in September. Troy High 70 had 462 graduate & about 30 or so have passed away. We had 65 show up, many who had never attended a previous class reunion, & we have them every 5 years. Spent about 4 hours chatting each other up, had a "Steam" & then went to the home of a classmate who lived nearby for another couple of hours. Had a BLAST.  All of those first timers indicated that they had a great time & should have made some of the others. Like PapaDave, I traveled around a lot as a kid (USAF Brat) & said goodbye to a LOT of kids that I will probably never see again. I only went to THS for 3.5 years, & the only  reason I ended up there is because Dad got orders for Nam in 67, & we came back to this area, since this is where he & Mom grew up. I didn't really have the K-12 relationships that  most everyone else did, but I got to know those in my classes, those who worked with me in one of the local supermarkets & those who drank in the bars back then. I probably am more in touch with older friends now, due to the worldwide appeal of Facebook, than I have been in the past. In fact, Susan & I are going to NYC in two weeks to hook up with some folks I went to school with in Italy in 63 thru 65.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 3, 2012)

Never been. This year is 25 years High school. I guess this year is also 20 yrs college. I wouldn't mind sitting in the parking lot in my car, eating frozen banana cream pie and making comments about how fat everyone got.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't even get invited any more because I have not been to one. However, a couple years ago I did consider going to the 50th but changed my mind.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 3, 2012)

Went to my wife's 30th with her. Huge thing in a nice hotel. We walked into the big room and all of the people started the "Are you?" stuff. I went over to the cash bar, laid a hundred on the bar and told the bar tender to keep setting them up until I wasn't.


----------



## SlyFerret (Jun 3, 2012)

I've been to all 3 of mine so far (5, 10, 15).  I had a lot of fun, especially at the 15 year last fall.

My school was small, only 70 in my graduating class.  We were all pretty close, even across cliques.

-SF


----------



## fossil (Jun 3, 2012)

This year is the 46th anniversary of my HS graduation year.  I've never been to a reunion.  Friend of mine sent me a couple of pics from one a few years ago...that's as close as I've ever gotten to a reunion.    Rick


----------



## nate379 (Jun 3, 2012)

Just the truth, hell my parent's just had their 30th a few years ago... and they are older than dirt 



GAMMA RAY said:


> View attachment 68035


----------



## Dix (Jun 3, 2012)

Nate,you're an ass.

And I'm reporting myself, yet again.


----------



## webbie (Jun 3, 2012)

nate379 said:


> Just the truth, hell my parent's just had their 30th a few years ago... and they are older than dirt


 
They only seem so to you now. In 40 years you will look at people 10 years younger than you and think they are babies. Trust me. God makes it that way.


----------



## fossil (Jun 3, 2012)

nate379 said:


> Wow you guys are old...


 
Well, kid, if you're really, really lucky and you can learn (among a host of other things) to get along with the folks around you without mocking them...you just _might_ wake up one day to find that you've managed to become old yourself.  Or...you might not.  Lots of folks never get to be old.  Rick


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jun 3, 2012)

fossil said:


> . Or...you might not. Lots of folks never get to be old. Rick


 
Wasn't there a falling off of the roof story awhile back?


----------



## nate379 (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm not mocking anyone. This    all mean in a joking manner, hence the reason I used them.

You all make it seem like I walked into a nursing home of 90 yr olds and starting cracking old timer jokes... lighten up! I might be "young" but time has not been good on my body at all. The arthritis in my back, hands and knees is work than most 70-80 yr olds according to my Dr.  Some days I have to use a pair of pliers to get a beer can open even.

I love to egg my boss on about being old. Ask him what it was like back in the black and white days, how much it was a pain riding a horse to school, etc. If you can't have fun while at work, may as well just go home!


----------



## Jack Straw (Jun 4, 2012)

I would like to un-report Dixie, she was justified.


Nate, you can call me an old fart, I enjoy growing older. I have lots of grey hair, but no Arthritis.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Jun 4, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> . . .
> Funny thang: The night of the reunion, Mr Gamma and I left the house without taking the keys...He thought I had them and I thought he had them. We ended up breaking into our house to get them which was not easy: its like Fort Friggin Knox here. (We now have a key hidden.)
> *I was all pi$$ed off cause I had to crawl through this tiny tiny window in my new dress*.
> We got there late and all my friends were at the bar. I walked right over and said "I need an eff'n drink!"
> ...


 
Now where is Google Street View when you really want it?* *

I've never been to any of mine, nor my wife's. Looking back, most of my mates were ash wholes. And they'd say the same about me. Since I left HS I've seen prolly 5 peeps I went to school with. Time moves in one direction, and if you get stuck in the past, you miss out on whats happening today and tomorrow.

I'm never gonna understand why people get all outta joint over being called 'old', or 'young' for that matter. To some people here, I'd be old, to others, I'd be young. So what?!? Call me whatever the hell you want. For that matter, report me if you want.

In my view people don't want to be old because they think it puts them closer to death. As Rick pointed out, young people die every day too. The funny thing is, when people do die, other say "he went to a better place" Funny, cause most people - assuming they are reasonably healthy - do NOT want to die. So, why do they fight going to a 'better place"? Things that make ya go Hmmmm . . .

Anywho . . . Let's get back to those pics of Gamma wigglin through the window in that lil black dress . . .


----------



## ironpony (Jun 4, 2012)

graduated in 1979, havent seen anyone since, not going to start now,
as far as being old I made it you have to get there..................


----------



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2012)

My class graduated in 1982,havent been to any reunions nor do I want to.There's a reason we choose not to stay in contact with certain people from our past.If others want to,that's OK  too.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 4, 2012)

I went to one . . . it wasn't bad . . . as others have said . . . people change and relationships change . . . that cool kid back in high school who all the hot girls thought was fantastic looking was bald . . . and the hot girls who I thought were so beyond me . . . well many of them were quite pudgy. The nicest thing was being able to talk to folks that wouldn't have given me the time of day back in high school . . . as I said . . . once folks experience real life they often change.


----------



## Dix (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> I would like to un-report Dixie, she was justified.
> 
> 
> Nate, you can call me an old fart, I enjoy growing older. I have lots of grey hair, but no Arthritis.


 
I love you. I reported myself, and it didn't get deleted


----------



## Jack Straw (Jun 4, 2012)

Well, we're a big family here, can't let anyone pick on my sister!


----------



## Lousyweather (Jun 5, 2012)

not that Im anti-social or anything, but I stay in touch with the folks I want to stay in touch with, and the others can sit and spin


----------



## hossthehermit (Jun 5, 2012)

Ain't nevah been to one, might go to my 50th if I'm still kickin' in 6 years


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 5, 2012)

hossthehermit said:


> Ain't nevah been to one, might go to my 50th if I'm still kickin' in 6 years


 
The more interesting question would be, have they ever invited you?


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 7, 2012)

I have been to 10 and 20. I enjoyed them both. I went to the same school K-12 and there were just under 200 in the class of '88. I'd say at least 1/2 of us were there the whole time. I think its funny that we all became best friends for a weekend and then pretty much forgot about each other. I'll go to the next one. Mrs. Flatbedford moved around a lot as a kid so she doesn't understand why I would want to see any of these people. Though many years a have gone by, I still feel a bond with the folks I went to school with for 13 years.


----------

